# waxing board yourself vs. taking it into shop



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

i got my first legit board i wanna take care of well and i was wondering whether taking into the shop to wax and tune everytime would be more expensive or if buying all the crap to do it urself wud. im planning on riding about 20 times this season and waxing maybe every 3-4 days. wut wud be the pros or cons of doing either. thnx


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

you dont need to wax that much, maybe 1 a week at most. but I always wax my board myself just because I like to do all my teching personally. all you need is some wax a scraper, and a 10 dollar iron from walgreens.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Just do it yourself, the gear isn't too expensive, you can probably find a deal on an iron or something somewhere. It should have paid for itself by the end of the season if your doing it as much as you are going to. Plus it saves the hassle of having to go to the shop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I use an old house iron I picked up at the Goodwill for 4.99, works just fine. The only thing I'd take my board to the shop for is edge repairs.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

depending on the snow and your riding style, you may need to wax more than every 3 to 4 days.

for all such DIY things, i strongly suggest you drop a line to the member known as *SnoWolf*. he will gladly direct you to a few youtube clips which do more than a comprehensive job of showing what needs to be done and to the standards you need to aspire to.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

*I would buy the wax crap and take it to get tuned like 1 or 2 times a month, unless you want to buy everything. I love to wax my own board.​*


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

me2 i love to wax it but the tuning i let the shop do...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

On ice East Coast hard pack I wax every time only because I get white hairs along my edges (2-3 inches in from the edges.) That's the sure fire indication that your base is dry and you need wax.

Edge work and base grinds should be left to experienced board tuners. Ask a shop tech to give you a lesson. (buy em' a coffee or a beer) It's an art for sure...but once you learn the tech you can do it yourself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah wax yourself, not too hard or time consuming and save some cash


----------

